# Forging and Knife Grinding 101



## eto (Mar 4, 2015)

This past weekend I had the opportunity to forge & grind my own knife (well 2 knives). I was guided through the whole process by a Master Bladesmith. Humbling to say the least to all the work that goes into a hand made knife!


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 4, 2015)

Awesome. Sounds like a great way to spend a weekend!! The pictures dont work for me? Can ya try to post a different link?


----------



## eto (Mar 4, 2015)

See if this works




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=http://s1249.photobucket.com/user/Jasoneto/media/IMG_1168_zps2xjxkkfm.jpg.html]
[IMG][URL=http://s1249.photobucket.com/user/Jasoneto/media/IMG_1168_zps2xjxkkfm.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1249.photobucket.com/albums/hh513/Jasoneto/IMG_1168_zps2xjxkkfm.jpg[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## HHH Knives (Mar 4, 2015)

Yep. I can see em now!! Nice work!!


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 5, 2015)

Who was the master blade smith?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice eto!


----------



## eto (Mar 5, 2015)

stereo.pete said:


> Who was the master blade smith?



Joseph Szilaski


http://www.szilaski.com/


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 5, 2015)

eto said:


> Joseph Szilaski
> 
> 
> http://www.szilaski.com/





You lucky bastid! 

BTW, he makes the sickest tomahawks.


----------



## eto (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks Dave. Yeah he fills up quick! I know he was passing around all these crazy swords & Tomahawks around durning lunch time. Was so unreal. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 5, 2015)

Eto, beautiful knives for your first two, grinds look pretty good from here. I can't wait to see them finished!


----------



## eto (Mar 6, 2015)

stereo.pete said:


> Eto, beautiful knives for your first two, grinds look pretty good from here. I can't wait to see them finished!



Thanks Pete! Once finished I will be sure to post them up.


----------

